# Deathwatch: Xenos Hunters



## aaronspuler (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/deathwatch-xenos-hunters.html

Anyone know if these are all new stories or reprinted from other collections? This advice will guide my purchase. No need to buy something I already own in another book.

Thanks!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Pretty much every story has been released somewhere else previously in some shape and form and it is also a reprint of the following book, with one new story. One single thousand word story. Fucking wonderful.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Yup. Love how they do business. Could they maybe let those of us who bought the original as an ebook have this one for free. No, I don't suppose they could do that. Know what I think? I think the finale of the Horus Heresy will be available only as a package of the complete HH. For at least a year, anyway.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Fuck sake I just ordered a copy before reading this thread.

At least I haven't read the original so hopefully will be reading some new stuff.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Always be careful with antologies. More often than not its reprints.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Brother Lucian said:


> Always be careful with antologies. More often than not its reprints.


But at the same time, more often than not they include SOME new material at least.
Or stuff reprinted from old anthologies.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

But if the ratio of old to new stories is pretty bad, I question the worth of buying it. If you already have most of them.


----------

